# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  BB.Suit, smart suit, ByBorre, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - ByBorre

----------


## Airicist

The First cycle
January 22, 2012




> A visualisation of a creative production process, made for fashion designer Borre Akkersdijk.
> An animation where the viewer is being taken by fiction and reality into the creative concept of it's designer.
> The animation was the introduction of his fashion show 'The first cycle' -from the yarn to the show- at the fashion week in Paris.
> 
> Concept By Borre Akkersdijk and Niels Hoebers

----------


## Airicist

Borre Akkersdijk "BB Suit" Allows You to Become Technology

Published on Aug 6, 2014




> Constantly finding new vistas of exploration through textiles, Amsterdam-based Borre Akkersdijk shares his thoughts on wearable technology and innovations through his textile development studio byBorre. Though Akkersdijk’s research in textile development the eponymous label byBore was found. One of these innovations highlighted here include a special suit he developed for music, film and interactive media festival South by Southwest 2014. The suit was made using 3D knitting techniques to incorporate vibration and heat sensors into the fabric in order to track activity.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Borre Akkersdijk Wants To Turn Our Clothes Into Wearable Technology, Because That Is The Future Of Fashion, Folks" 

by Rose Black
July 1, 2015

----------

